
Help to improve Google Translate for refugees - ingve
http://translate.google.com/about/intl/en_ALL/helptranslate.html
======
swagv
I get why they're using the pitch, but it almost suggests that people who
speak Arabic or Farsi might noy be worth the effort otherwise.

